# Crushed and heartbroken



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I am so sorry. I’m thankful for the comfort he shared these two years. I hope you have good days yet to share.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Big hugs you all ❤ Life really sucks sometimes.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you are going through both of these health problems. If you are asking what would we do; personally, if there was little chance of a cure, I would not put a dog who is 11.5 through such a procedure but would just spoil and love him every day until he became uncomfortable and then I would let him go. I can tell you have loved him well and not letting him suffer pain is the final and most loving reward we can give them in return for all the love they have given us. I know from experience it is a terrible thing to let them go but I also know for my last girl it was the right thing to do. Ask your vet what they would do if he was their dog. Once you decide the best course of action try not to allow yourself to second guess the choice. It's heartbreaking and so painful to say goodbye but, although you will always miss him, the pain lessens over time. Again I am so very sorry that you are being hit with two such overwhelming situations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Cajun's diagnosis and your cancer. 

If it were me, I would not put your boy through the surgery, I would make him as comfortable as possible and make the best of each and every day you have with him. 

Whatever you decide, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Thank you all! We have pretty much decided there is no way we can put him through such an invasive surgery at this age even tho he is otherwise completely healthy.

We are going to spoil him and try to enjoy whatever time we have left.

He let me snuggle with him in his new donut bed we just got him which he had been very protective of and got to enjoy just a bit of snow his afternoon.

He has also had half a banana which is one of his favorite things.

I remember posting on here when he was just a puppy in my arms. My how time flies.


----------



## Fritzenheimer (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. We lost our 10 and 1/2 year-old golden to hemangiosarcoma in December, 90 days after his diagnosis. We spoiled him rotten during his last 90 days. He deserved every bit of it and more.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry.Cajun is precious. Agree with your decision and that of the other members. It's what I would do too. May heaven bless you and keep you strong.


----------

